# Cypripedium 2011



## Hakone (Feb 13, 2011)

came home from a long Trip, I have it indoor this year. 

Cypripedium macranthos album




Cypripedium macranthos hotei atsumorianum




Cypripedium farreri




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Feb 13, 2011)

Hy nice noses are comming up. 
What happened with them. 
Did you treat them, because they show all start of fungus. 
What do you use under the bark.

Hope it is a reall Farreri for you. 
:drool:


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice starts! Hotei atsurimorianum is a nice variety.


----------



## Hakone (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello Dido,

under the bark are seramis and perlit.


----------



## Dido (Feb 14, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Hello Dido,
> 
> under the bark are seramis and perlit.



Thanks for that, what do you use against the root of funugs. 
It was in the past often a problem if I had my cyps inside.


----------



## Hakone (Feb 14, 2011)

I don´t use any fungizid.


----------



## Dido (Feb 18, 2011)

Hakone said:


> I don´t use any fungizid.



But like your buds look, in my feeling you should do something. 
It is only my experience, maybe you made another one. oke:


----------



## Hakone (Feb 19, 2011)

Update


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2011)

I really have to try pot culture with these!


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice!!!
I have all my cyps in pots but outside. I have some seed of Cyp acaule var. alba that I am going to plant & try groing them from seeds.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Dido (Feb 27, 2011)

tocarmar said:


> Very nice!!!
> I have all my cyps in pots but outside. I have some seed of Cyp acaule var. alba that I am going to plant & try groing them from seeds.



you dont have some seed for a german guy of this white albas :drool:


----------



## Hakone (Mar 31, 2011)

macranthos var. hotei atsumorianum in progress


----------



## Dido (Mar 31, 2011)

What happend with the other plant of Hotei you showed us in the photos before, because this are different plants.oke:


----------



## Hakone (Mar 31, 2011)

the plant of Hotei in the photos before is henryi


----------



## Hakone (Mar 31, 2011)

different between indoor plants






and outdoor plants


----------



## Dido (Mar 31, 2011)

what happened with your farreri in the pict. 

And why you had mixed up hotei and henryi. 

The nose of henryi is about 1/3 of hotei. And the roots are really different, 
so if you have potted them you should have seen the different.
Or did you get them for a cheap price from a country where they dont grow :ninja:


----------



## Hakone (Mar 31, 2011)

I can not identify cyp. by roots . I got the plants as gift.

In pot :

3 cyp. macranthos var. speciosum

2 cyp. macranthos var. album

1 cyp ventricosum album









1 unknown


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2011)

That is really beautifull. what media are they in, I'm going to get some more soon.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 31, 2011)

flint + peat white + perlit + gravel


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2011)

flint? (like you use to start a fire?!) + peat white ( No idea!  !???)


----------



## Hakone (Mar 31, 2011)

media




peat white




perlit




flint


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2011)

THanx, I don't know if I've ever seen peat chunks like that. It seems to be working for you!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2011)

OK, OK! Peat I know, perlite I know, your "flint" looks like a mix of fines. Is it "soil-less" or an organic mix?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 31, 2011)

Non-organic soil ( quarz)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2011)

OK, thanx. Most retailers here push Non-organic mix.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 3, 2011)

in progress.

Cypripedium Adrewisii





Cypripedium macranthos hotei atsumorianum





Cypripedium parviflorum and macranthos





Cypripedium Rascal






Cypripedium x ventricosum





Cypripedium Sabine


----------



## Hakone (Apr 3, 2011)

Cypripedium yunanense





Cypripedium tibeticum


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 4, 2011)

Great looking all!!! Can;t wait for the blooms and a panoramic photo...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice. Keep us posted!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 13, 2011)

cypripedium flavum


----------



## Hakone (Apr 13, 2011)

cypripedium tibeticum


----------



## Hakone (Apr 13, 2011)

cypripedium parviflorum





cypripedium formosanum





cypripedium japonicum


----------



## Clark (Apr 13, 2011)

Rabbits?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 13, 2011)

Your flavum and tibeticum look particularly good. How long have you had those two in the ground?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2011)

Clark said:


> Rabbits?



Are you talking about the last two pics? The leaves on those are different, so no, no rabbits. It's supposed to be that way. As far as I know, anyway.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 14, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Your flavum and tibeticum look particularly good. How long have you had those two in the ground?



Hello Tom, 3 year in the ground.


----------



## Clark (Apr 14, 2011)

Kevin- Yes, and thank you!
Will be following those growths.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 14, 2011)

cypripedium tibeticum in progress





cypripedium macranthos var. hotei atsumorianum seedling





cypripedium fasciolatum in progress


----------



## Hakone (Apr 14, 2011)

cypripedium reginae album , 2008 seedling





cypripedium lichiangense




cypripedium fargesii





cyprupedium ulla silkens


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 14, 2011)

*a real *****



Hakone said:


> cypripedium macranthos var. hotei atsumorianum seedling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hakone (Apr 14, 2011)

cyprimaniac said:


> Hakone said:
> 
> 
> > cypripedium macranthos var. hotei atsumorianum seedling
> ...


----------



## Hakone (Apr 14, 2011)

cyprimaniac said:


> BTW I have hundreds of plants "in progress",
> but nobody can "learn" anything from those pics...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2011)

A brief reminder for our friend Cyprimaniac:



> Forum Rules - Read These Before Posting
> 1. Treat others the way you want to be treated.
> 
> 4. We support free speech. You are allowed to post links to other websites, including other forums. Please don't abuse our free speech policy by being a jerk.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, geez! I see a little Cyp at the base of the Pleione. I also find these progression threads very informative and entertaining, as I don't live in a climate that would allow me to enjoy them in my own garden. Please keep posting updates, Hakone.


----------



## Marc (Apr 14, 2011)

Very interesting topic to follow, your garden must be quite an interesting sight in the coming months.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow! Someone needed a time-out!


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 15, 2011)

Heather said:


> A brief reminder for our friend Cyprimaniac:





enjoy my personal mail ............ 

cheers


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 15, 2011)

Hakone said:


> ........You have see hundreds of plants "in progress .
> Can you tell me, what is for a cyp . in progress?...........



sorry, but I do not understand what you mean..................


----------



## Hakone (Apr 16, 2011)

may be formosanum album , but I am not sure


----------



## yijiawang (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello Hakone

Thank you for these pictures of plant baby, let's enjoy growing pleasure with you.
I saw fomosanum albino in Tokyo orchid show of this year, really very beautiful!!!
And...so big pot it is.....


----------



## Hakone (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello yijiawang

Thank you very much for your comment.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Marc (Apr 17, 2011)

A sea of flowers will emerge in your garden soon. I see you have a raised bed, did you fill it completely with Cyp friendly medium? 
I see lot's of small pebles, coarse sand, ground brick or is it seramis and a lot of other stuff.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello Marc,

from bottom to top

1. Layer = Perlit
2. Layer = coarse sand + bog + bims + Perlit
3. Layer = akadama + seramis + pine bark + clay + kyriu + kanuma


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Hello Marc,
> 
> from bottom to top
> 
> ...



Thanks. Could you explain what some of those terms are?
Where is this garden? What zone?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 17, 2011)

USDA Zone 8 a

Akadama 

http://www.mecobonsai.com/p-27-akadama-hard-pumice.aspx

Kanuma

http://www.mecobonsai.com/p-28-kanuma-hard-pumice.aspx

bims = Pumice (pronounced /ˈpə-məs/ ) is a textural term for a volcanic rock that is a solidified frothy lava typically created when super-heated, highly pressurized rock is violently ejected from a volcano.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello Kevin,


http://bonsaitreecare.org/bonsai-tree-soil.htm


----------



## Hakone (Apr 17, 2011)

kyriu

http://www.herons.co.uk/Product-10140


----------



## yijiawang (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello Hakone,
Thank you for these interesting pictures, and many Japanese soil. I read these link, some paper said AKADAMA赤玉 and KANUMA鹿沼 is suitable for Rhododendron plants. In another words, *they are acid*？

I use 10% AKADAMA to grow ventricosum, nice roots. but never try other species especially lime stone species----I grow them in 植金石(Sorry I do not know how to speak in English)erlite=1:1, mostly big species are ok. But maybe too dry for small species (bardolphyanum debile etc.)

My experience, If a little peat in compost, C.henryi will not produce new roots, or black tip of it. My city is much warmer than 30 years ago, at that time, here climate is same as Berlin. Now, summer is warmer than Tokyo!

Maybe these Cypris are sensitive in warmer climate, need more suitable soil. Or *any advice for compost in heat weather*? thank you in advanced.

PS: I saw local nursery in Japan, grow *C.hotei in pure humus*.....or black soil...


----------



## Hakone (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear yijiawang,

Thank you very much for your question.

I do not intend to show a rare blooming plant in a pot . I am just happy , when the plants growth for a long long time .

Akadama, Kanuma, Kyriu reduce the PH level and thus protect the plants from infections.

Every plant has its individual requirement. So i add each plants their specially needs more : Akadama, Seramis, limes clay/tone.....

It is important to keep the humidity at constant level, therefore, 3 time per day water fro the plants.

If the soil is good, so the seedling will growth well.


Best regard


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Hakone,

It looks like whatever you are doing is working well for your plants. I guess the hardest part is buying those soils in Europe. Over here they are cheap of course. 

@Yijia, that is a stunning specimen of C. formosanum album. I don't even want to wrap my mind around what it is worth in Japan. 

Both kanuma and akadama are used for many woodland plants, ericaceous shrubs, and of course bonsai in Japan. As for how acidic they are, it seems that right around pH 4.5 to 5, at least straight out of the bag. The great advantage of these is not the pH so much as their ability to retain moisture and yet remain very open and airy. Those conditions allow for great development of secondary roots, and so they make a perfect growing medium for bonsai and for rooting cuttings, etc. I should add that in Japan at least both are used only in pots, never as a soil amendment.

Personally, I don't grow my Cyps in them as such though, preferring pumice as a base compost for most species. Like you, I have to contend with very hot summers here and the problem is keeping Cyp roots cool enough - preferably below 20 C. I tried many methods of growing in pots, but all were not enough. Pots just heat up too much unless you can provide artificial cooling somehow. The best way to combat heat is by growing them in the ground. 

Virtually all my Cyps are now grow in elevated beds on the edge of a woodland. The soil there is a sticky, volcanic clay-loam that drains very slowly - certain death for most Cyps. To construct a bed I first mound the native soil up around 15 cm above the natural level. On top of this is a mix of pumice, kanuma, and seedling orchid bark in the ratio of 5:1:0.5, respectively. Plants are grown directly in this and after one year the beds typically become covered in mosses, so I don't mulch with anything. Inorganic fertilizer with micronutrients is applied from April through mid July when the subtropical heat starts. 

This system seems to work fairly well for me. The moisture in the wet native soil is always wicking upward into the Cyp compost and that seems to keep the roots just cool enough. In August and early September the heat increases and it dries out, so additional water has to be sprayed at that time. There definitely is a limit to what I can grow here. I'll post a thread about it once my plants have grown more.

Growing C. macranthos in pure humus seems a bit risky to me, even in a truly cool climate. Here it would mean death in less than a month.


----------



## Berthold (Apr 19, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hey Hakone,
> 
> I guess the hardest part is buying those soils in Europe.



No, hardest part is, not to kill the plants in that subtrate mixture. But Akadama is very suitable for most Fritilliaria species.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 19, 2011)

my fritilliara growth very suitable in pure humus


----------



## Hakone (Apr 19, 2011)

today

japonicum




macranthos








sabine








tibeticum




parviflorum





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## yijiawang (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello Hakone, 
Thank you very much, yes growing pleasure is only belong to biology. I found need many watering if use Japanese soil, but roots are very well too. I think I should build an auto spray for these Cypris. PS: I like Fri too, lol. For bulb flower, maybe need take care in high humus soil. Some of rare lilium were destroyed by mites in my garden...

Hello Tom, 
Thank you very much too, and congratulation you found one nice way to grow Cypris in open garden. Next step is collect collect and collect, lol. I will introduce this method to my friend, very useful! What species in your garden and grow well? because I saw Ulla Silkens can not survive in your city~ I just wanted to try it ~


----------



## Hakone (Apr 19, 2011)

Razania japonica (トガクシショウマ ) -------- cyp. fargesii ---- cyp. lichiangense ---- pleione – crocus – cyp. formosanum ---------- cyp. japonicum ---------- cyp. princess ---- cyp. flavum


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2011)

crazy stuff. thanx for sharing and keep us posted!


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 20, 2011)

hey,
enjoy 







Cypripedium acaule and acaule alba --- arietinum --- arietinum alba --- bouffordianum -- calceolus --- calceolus alba with 6 flowers per stem !!! every year --pure yellow calceolus flavum --- candidum --- cordigerum --- fargesii -- farreri --- fasciolatum --- flavum, different color variants --- formosanum --- formosanum alba --- guttatum --- hotei-atsumorianum, different colors incl. "kamanashi" clone and forma alba --- japonicum --- japonicum alba ---kentuckiense, different color variants incl. rare pure yellow flower form --- lichiangense --- macranthos --- macranthos alba --- margritaceum --- parviflorum --- parviflorum forma tortipetalum --- plectrochilum incl. plectrochilum alba form --- pubescens, different color variants --- pubescens forma planipetalum ------ rebunense --- reginae --- reginae alba --- segawai --- shanxiense --- tibeticum incl. pure yellow form --- tibeticum var. red leaf --- ventricosum many color forms incl. several white flower forms --- yatabeanum --- X alaskanum --- X andrewsii.

*Very sorry in the case I forgot one...................*

BUT sorry*, I do not hav*e the subtropicum and singchii.
I dont like it ....................

Carpe diem


----------



## Hakone (Apr 20, 2011)

very very sorry, but I do not understand what you mean..................:


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 20, 2011)

wow!


----------



## Marc (Apr 20, 2011)

cyprimaniac said:


> hey,
> enjoy
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I don't know what to say..........


Impressive :clap:


----------



## Ernie (Apr 20, 2011)

cyprimaniac said:


> hey,
> enjoy
> 
> 
> ...



That's a very respectable "in progress"! oke::rollhappy:


----------



## Hakone (Apr 22, 2011)

in progress

04.14.11





today 04.22.11





Lilium ciliatum between cypripedium Aki and x ventricosum


----------



## Hakone (Apr 22, 2011)

corrugatum



macranthos



tibeticum







sabine


----------



## Hakone (Apr 22, 2011)

left back ground is Colchicum autumnale album


----------



## Hakone (Apr 22, 2011)

Pleione, cholcicum autumnale, fasciolatum, flavum and macranthos hotei atsumorianum




Pleione , fasciolatum and flavum


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 22, 2011)

You do have a wonderful place there!!!! Jean


----------



## Ernie (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome garden!!!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 22, 2011)

I plant this seedlings ( Ulla Silkens) in the autum


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2011)

What is the medium? It looks like chopped-up carrots


----------



## Hakone (Apr 23, 2011)

Seramis


----------



## Hakone (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Seramis
> 
> http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Houseplants-359/Seramis-450/



Ah! Similar to our hydroton & PrimeAgra. Thanks!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 24, 2011)

Cypripedium macranthos hotei atsumorianum


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2011)

So many cyps! :sob:


----------



## Hakone (Apr 25, 2011)

parviflorum








x Aki




Rascal




macranthos


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 25, 2011)

Fantastic all!!! Great work!!!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 25, 2011)

calceolus




x ventricosum




reginae alba


----------



## Hakone (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 25, 2011)

macranthos var. Baikal and flavum


----------



## Marc (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking good !


----------



## Clark (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for the photo study.
No rabbits in your yard.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 26, 2011)

parviflorum


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2011)

Nor squirrels or mice!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 28, 2011)

Aki














japonicum





flavum


----------



## Marc (Apr 28, 2011)

Your pictures make me smile!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2011)

in progress





calceolus


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 29, 2011)

Wonderful all!!! It is so exciting seeing them alltogether...!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2011)

You sure know how to make a person jealous!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 30, 2011)

calceolus




macranthos var. hotei




x ventricosum




flavum


----------



## Heather (Apr 30, 2011)

Flavum is gorgous! Love that!


----------



## poozcard (Apr 30, 2011)

ohoh fantastic
it is impossible to grow in bkk
but i lilke this one a lot


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2011)

Andrewsii








farerri ?


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2011)

in progress




flavum


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2011)

in progress


----------



## Erythrone (May 2, 2011)

Fantastic!!

Is C. flavum easy to grow?


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2011)

Hello Erythrone,

yes, flavum is easy to grow


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2011)

Very nice again!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2011)

Nice flavum. Easy to grow? Maybe, if you live in a cool climate. They hate the heat. That farreri I wager will be fasiolatum instead - too big a plant to be farreri.


----------



## yijiawang (May 3, 2011)

Yes, I think it maybe fasciolatum too....farreri height seldom could over 20cm.


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2011)

Dear yijiawang and Tom,

Thank you very much , here is a farreri Description from Mr. Frosch . What do you think ?

http://www.w-frosch.de/Cypris/Arten/farre.htm


----------



## yijiawang (May 3, 2011)

Hello Hakone, Thank you for the link, according to myself record, this species from 2600~3300meters. Seldom saw it below 3000meters. Never found it below 2400meters. Lowland form plants&flowers are different with highland form's. This picture showed lowland form, the last one is highland form's. 
And, most of farreri got pygmy plant and long spike, as pictures showed.
Let's awaiting what flower will appear in your garden, very interesting.


----------



## Erythrone (May 3, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice flavum. Easy to grow? Maybe, if you live in a cool climate. They hate the heat.



Perfect for me....


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2011)

cypripedium yunnanense


----------



## Erythrone (May 3, 2011)

OMG!!!!!

I nead them all...


----------



## Hakone (May 4, 2011)

Dear yijiawang, 

you are right, there are 2 form of farreri .


----------



## Hakone (May 4, 2011)

flavum in the sunbeam


----------



## Hakone (May 4, 2011)

in progress

Aki and macranthos




Aki and x ventricosum




tibeticum in the sunbeam


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2011)

Great flower! Wow!


----------



## goldenrose (May 4, 2011)

:clap::clap: What a show!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Hakone (May 5, 2011)

In progress

Hank Small









calcicolum





macranthos , may be album


----------



## Hakone (May 6, 2011)

hakone hills in the sunbeam





in progress

fasciolatum



hank small



rascal


----------



## yijiawang (May 6, 2011)

Hello, I saw your fasciolatum, seems like very big flower.
This is my small farreri....mini size


----------



## Dido (May 6, 2011)

yijiawang said:


> Hello, I saw your fasciolatum, seems like very big flower.
> This is my small farreri....mini size



looks great, how big is it. Did you have the feeling that it starts growing later than fasciolatum. 
The maybe plants of farreri I have are much slower than the fasciolatums, and a little different in the growth. Mybe a plant I get from England will flower this year. ( if it will be a true one)

So did you had a diffenrent by startting growth or not. 

I have a hybrid It is not even out of the earth, so I think some high mountain species need longer time to start growing. 

Did anyone have a similar experience feeling.


----------



## Hakone (May 6, 2011)

yijiawang said:


> Hello, I saw your fasciolatum, seems like very big flower.
> This is my small farreri....mini size



Dear yijawang,

thank you very much , that is farreri.


----------



## yijiawang (May 7, 2011)

Dido said:


> looks great, how big is it. Did you have the feeling that it starts growing later than fasciolatum.
> The maybe plants of farreri I have are much slower than the fasciolatums, and a little different in the growth. Mybe a plant I get from England will flower this year. ( if it will be a true one)
> 
> So did you had a diffenrent by startting growth or not.
> ...



Hello Dido, You are right, this species need long dormancy like tibeticum because it's situ cool climate. Of course, in artificial conditions, they will change a bit that bloom in April or May. Spike height about 15cm.


----------



## Hien (May 7, 2011)

It must be a very beautiful garden to see in person.


----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2011)

Dear yijawang,

please make for me photo from Staminodium of your farreri. Thank you very much


----------



## yijiawang (May 7, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Dear yijawang,
> 
> please make for me photo from Staminodium of your farreri. Thank you very much



Hello Hakone, No problem, but...Staminodium means? sorry I can not find it in my dictionary


----------



## likespaphs (May 7, 2011)

staminode not staminodium


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2011)

yijiawang said:


> Hello Hakone, No problem, but...Staminodium means? sorry I can not find it in my dictionary



Hello yijiawang,

here an example of staminodium ( staminode )


calceolus staminode









parviflorum staminode


----------



## yijiawang (May 8, 2011)

Thank likespaphs for your lovely red arrow, 
Hakone, sorry too late, I make hybrid yesterday....

Just took pictures for staminodium, if you need other point of view, please let me know.


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2011)

Hello yijiawang,

Thank you very much , according Mr. Frosch , your farreri staminodium is fascilolatum staminodium. 


what should I say?



fasciolatum staminodium
http://www.w-frosch.de/Cypris/Arten/fasci.htm

farreri staminodium
http://www.w-frosch.de/Cypris/Arten/farre.htm


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2011)

staminodium


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2011)

Rascal












Hank small




tibeticum


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2011)

Hakone said:


> I plant this seedlings ( Ulla Silkens) in the autum



Update , today


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2011)

in progress


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2011)

Reginae album in progress


----------



## yijiawang (May 8, 2011)

Hello Hakone
It is an interesting problem that identify farreri and fasciolatum, because they are similar species but with very different result if hybrid with other species. So I think worthy to discuss more about them.

At first, a special thing, there are many super high mountains in China, they block gene communication between different forms. So there are many different varieties and forms of each species in China, very interesting----but difficult for classification.

So, it is not enough that identify species from one sample only.

Well, let's discuss Froschii's pictures.

It did not label where he took the pictures, In China,farreri grow in S Gansu or N&W Sichuan or NW Yunnan. N&W Sichuan forms are different with the pictures showed, and different plants&flora in the background. So I think his pictures maybe taken in S.Gansu.

Ok, let's check other pictures of farreri except mine and froschii's.

If you have one book named ORCHIDS OF HUANGLONG?by Dr.Holger Perner. Page 79, there is a picture of farreri, same staminode with mine.

And, flora of China, describe farreri :http://www.efloras.org/florataxon.aspx?flora_id=3&taxon_id=242316554
with several sheaths at base and often 2 leaves above.----same as mine.

Of course, before gene analysis, without people could 100% confirm plant species. Like succulent, similar shape but totally different gene. Whatever, I am looking forward what's happened for farreri and macranthum album hybrid

I attached 2 pictures, one is taked by Dr.Holger Perner. Another is from Chinese edition of FLORA OF CHINA. Click this link for larger pictures of farreri in FLORA OF CHINA---https://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D358646_6182929_36559


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2011)

Hello yijiawang,


You are right. I have the books:

-	A field guide to the orchids of china , Chen Singchi, Page 148
-	Orchids of Huanglong, Holger Perner , Page 79
-	Nativ orchids of china in colour, Chen Singchi, Page 129

Your plant is farreri , my plant is fasciolatum


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2011)

Dear yijawang,

What is a kinds this plant?






thank you very much


----------



## yijiawang (May 8, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Hello yijiawang,
> 
> 
> You are right. I have the books:
> ...



Hello, You have rich book collection!
Obviously, Chen Singchi is wrong on farreri in these 2 books.

Thank you for trusting me to identify species, it is very difficult that according to leaves only. It seems like farreri, without any fuzzy on farreri's leaves and stem. But need rhizome and roots details too. farreri rhizome is very thin, and long thin roots.... this species grow in very damp/moist situ, need not storage water by thick rhizome and roots----different with tibeticum and flavum because without dry winter~

PS: Your garden is very beautiful, east style~:clap:


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2011)

Dear yijiawang,



> Obviously, Chen Singchi is wrong on farreri in these 2 books.


you are right 



> Your garden is very beautiful, east style



thank you very much


----------



## Dido (May 8, 2011)

Again somethng learned with that species Farreri. 

The Hybrid sounds interesting. Hope you will have success. 

Which you the best on this.


----------



## Hakone (May 9, 2011)

tibeticum


----------



## Hakone (May 10, 2011)

Ulla Silkens


----------



## Hakone (May 11, 2011)

Smithii


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2011)

That is quite a range of plants you've got there Hakone. I love all the tibeticum in particular.

That last flower is definitely not C. smithii (syn. C. calcicolum) however. Looks more like a tibeticum variant, or even franchetii.


----------



## yijiawang (May 11, 2011)

Hello, an interesting smithii because I never saw light color form before. or maybe from too shade? I do not know. this species is similar to tibeticum as Tom said.
These are some pictures of smithii and franchetii. franchetii is variable species too....
Change, the biggest pleasure from orchid.


----------



## Hakone (May 12, 2011)

Dear Tom,

franchetii has another staminodium , labellum opening and habitus than smithii


staminodium




tibeticum staminodium





tibeticum staminodium




labellum opening tibeticum with white edge 









habitus


----------



## Hakone (May 12, 2011)

yijiawang said:


> Hello, an interesting smithii because I never saw light color form before. or maybe from too shade? I do not know. this species is similar to tibeticum as Tom said.
> These are some pictures of smithii and franchetii. franchetii is variable species too....
> Change, the biggest pleasure from orchid.



Dear yijiawang,

you are right, too shade ., franchetii white edge has to labellum opening


----------



## Dido (May 12, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> That is quite a range of plants you've got there Hakone. I love all the tibeticum in particular.
> 
> That last flower is definitely not C. smithii (syn. C. calcicolum) however. Looks more like a tibeticum variant, or even franchetii.



I fully agree. 

It is a really nice flower. And looks for me like the big tibeticum Perner is offering 
at the moment. Sad that till now he was not able to fix the problems with the customs. 
So hopefully they will come in. 

Jeff I use a link on your side, hope this will be OK. 

http://lanesidehardyorchids.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=177

Some were talking about a kind which was offered in ebay from China I think it was labeled as Spec 3, so maybe yours is the same as this one. 
YOu told you have contact to perner a long while ago, so maybe you can ask him or Frosch if it could be in the range of tibeticum. 

You can look in Eccarius too. 

What he thinks about the big range of tibeticum

So Hakone, and this is not a discusson of Anthocyane.


----------



## Hakone (May 12, 2011)

Dear Dido,

all tibeticum have white edge at labellum opening , my have not, have you an explanation.

My Anthocyane Theory , have you reading in Orchideenkultur.net ?

Thanks you very much


----------



## Dido (May 12, 2011)

Yes I have and there the others told you too, that this is not smithii. 

At Eccarius you will find a lot of pictures without a white edge at labellum opening. 

So you have to tell the Experts which do a lot of research that they are wrong. 

And by the way. HE only mention any more tibeticum ssp calciocola and only speak as synonyme from smithii. 

The staminoide from his pict of calcicola and tibeticum looks sometimes the same. 

Do you have a list or a data collection which is showing that with this staminoide it will be tibeticum or whith thta it will be smithii. 

We had the same discussion with Yiyia at Farreri.


----------



## Hakone (May 12, 2011)

It is well-known smithii = tibeitcum var. calcicola = calcicolum. Did I say others?

tibeticum var. froschii


----------



## Hakone (May 12, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> That is quite a range of plants you've got there Hakone. I love all the tibeticum in particular.
> 
> That last flower is definitely not C. smithii (syn. C. calcicolum) however. Looks more like a tibeticum variant, or even franchetii.



Dear Tom,

is franchetii another tibeticum variant ?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 12, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Dear Tom,
> 
> is franchetii another tibeticum variant ?



Actually, I have no idea. I think most authors still consider them distinct. From what I've heard franchetii tends to have more leaves and the ovary is very pubescent in comparison to tibeticum. 

Here's what Dr. Holger Perner says about these species:

"Cyp. franchetii is a little similar to Cyp. tibeticum, but has a taller habit and a more leafy stem. The flower looks very much like Cyp. macranthos from Manchuria. The main distinguishing character is the dense pubescence on the stem and especially on the ovary. Also Cyp. tibeticum sometimes has a pubescent ovary, but never that dense."


----------



## Hakone (May 13, 2011)

in progress





Ulla Silkens


----------



## Dido (May 13, 2011)

Hakone said:


> It is well-known smithii = tibeitcum var. calcicola = calcicolum. Did I say others?
> 
> No sorry if you understand me wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hakone (May 13, 2011)

Summary:

C. Calcicola = tibeticum + Typische Merkmale dieser Art  sind die kurzen, schmalen, zugespitzen Petalen, die sehr weite Schuhöffnung des gedrungenen Schuhs und die sehr deutliche Fensterung der Schuhrückseite

I will make further photos:sob:

After Ecarrius: 

cyp. calcicola = cyp. tibeticum var. calcicola, or that is wrong? 

-------------------------------------------------------



Dido said:


> Yes I have and there the others told you too, that this is not smithii.
> 
> *At Eccarius you will find a lot of pictures without a white edge at labellum opening.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dido (May 13, 2011)

Please discuss this with Perner. 

he said that it is not a tibeticum var. calcicola. 

So many people in so different forums told you now that it is not a correct one. 

Please discuss this with Dr. Perner one of the main experts of Cypripediums I think. 

if you dont have his mail Adress, PM me and I will give it to you.


----------



## Hakone (May 13, 2011)

also after Dr. Perner : 

cyp. calcicola = tibeticum var. calcicola. 



> So many people in so different forums told you now that it is not a correct one.



And you laubst it


----------



## Hakone (May 13, 2011)

Dido said:


> Please discuss this with Perner.
> 
> he said that it is not a tibeticum var. calcicola.
> 
> ...



Dido, 
thanks you very much, but all Slippertalk forum user would like to read with, Dr. Perner is cordially invited in the forum. 

Why I should with it privately discuss.


----------



## Dido (May 13, 2011)

Nice to here that, 
will look forward to see him on the forum. 

by the way where did you buy it. At V... or another seller, 
If you have it from germany as you told.


----------



## Hakone (May 14, 2011)

come and go

























Ulla Silkens


----------



## Hakone (May 18, 2011)

in progresse

reginae









reginae alba


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2011)

Awww so sad to see spent blooms!


----------



## Hakone (May 23, 2011)

In the sunbeam

reginae




reginae alba


----------



## Marc (May 23, 2011)

And again nice pictures Hakone, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2011)

What the hell is going on with the World's weather!? It looks like summer there!


----------



## Kevin (May 23, 2011)

Where is 'there'?? Maybe it _is_ summer there! I think Hakone said it's zone 8, so these blooms would be on par with that.


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2011)

reginae alba in progress


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2011)




----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2011)

I believe he's in Germany, well known for it's Spring until August weather. 




Kevin said:


> Where is 'there'?? Maybe it _is_ summer there! I think Hakone said it's zone 8, so these blooms would be on par with that.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2011)

Beauties!


----------



## Hakone (May 25, 2011)

Guttatum seedling in progress


----------



## Erythrone (May 25, 2011)

C. guttatum needs a cool summer, isn't it?


----------



## Hakone (May 25, 2011)

I bought guttatum seedling 4 week ago .


----------



## Hakone (May 27, 2011)

reginae alba


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 27, 2011)

Lovely. I think it is interesting that the lip orifice on these is broader than your average reginae. This seems pretty consistent across plants I've seen. I wonder what's up with that - obviously a genetic difference.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2011)

So pristine -- real beauties!


----------



## Hakone (Jun 4, 2011)

guttatum seedling growth today





extra for cyprimaniac


----------



## Hakone (Jul 12, 2011)

update today


----------



## Ernie (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 16, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 17, 2011)

I can see from your garden that you do not like cypripediums... oke:  They seem so great close to each other... I also see that you have some cyp seed pods... are you going to flask them?


----------



## Hakone (Jul 17, 2011)

thank you very much , I do not have time for flask.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 29, 2011)

thank you very much :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2011)

That is very cool!, but maybe a new thread should be started for this?


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 30, 2011)

Kevin said:


> That is very cool!, but maybe a new thread should be started for this?


Noted & done! Thanks


----------



## Hakone (Apr 3, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> hey,
> enjoy
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, photos are gone :clap:


are the plants growing well ?


----------

